# Deflector tails



## azerty_guitar (May 5, 2020)

Hi everybody ! 

I want to switch deflector with the tails, what resistor did I have to look to do that ??

Some other questions about the components : 
- did the 6k2 is a very sensible value ? (because I can make only 6k1 or 6k3 ( now I have put 6k3 but I have some "hiss " when mix is full CW , some relation ?) 
- did the 3x B50K on the top are like other Fv1 projects, and can be B100k ( I want to build the second deflector, but I have no other B50K ) 

Thks !! Simon


----------

